# Are fall weddings the in thing?



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got these done this week and have 2 more pending approval. Gonna need more butcher block countertops after this month.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Should have had you make one for the wedding I went to at Cherry Creek a few weeks ago.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Make a few extra and put up a small display at the local bridal shops. Remember the day!


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice idea and my oldest is getting married in 5 weeks. I need to come up with something for them,


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looking good John.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They look good John. Were these Etsy orders or orders from people that picked up your card at a show?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

They look great John. As for fall wedding there could be two reasons. The costs are less when out-of season (typically June) and spaces/flowers/cakes are available when you want them. The other might relate to when the baby is due.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> They look good John. Were these Etsy orders or orders from people that picked up your card at a show?


1 Etsy - Repeat buyer

1 from a card

1 from word of mouth

2 pending approval are from cards from a show


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Tom’s idea of displaying a couple in a bridal shop sounds like it could lead to a few more. Nothing like looking for make work projects eh. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cool projects. I am sure they will treasure them forever.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Of course, you could put in a replaceable plaque in so the bride can re-use it for another husband. Oh, no, that's kind of depressing.

Opportunity is always on hand. State something clearly and the opportunity pops out at you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazing work...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great job as always


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Remember to advertise the diaper pins like 4d said baby might be on the way.


----------

